# 4 hour ordeal ahead. Tips?



## girlbug2 (Jul 30, 2008)

Now I've gone and done it. I am signing up for the Krav Maga Level 2 test on Saturday. I hadn't been thinking I was ready, but another student with a hurt foot no less, told me he would be taking it, so I was sorta shamed into this .

Anyway, it's my first such test and I have doubts about my ability to physically hold up for 4 hours. There will be short periods of rest I'm sure, and periodically they will let us drink water. 

Can any of you offer any tips about how to have the stamina to get through this? Other than sugar...I am prediabetic.

Thanks!


----------



## arnisador (Jul 30, 2008)

It's hard to beat running for something like this. Hit the road! Good luck!


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jul 30, 2008)

Know your limits. If you are feeling not well take a break no harm in knowing your limit. The only way to really have endurance for things like this is to work on increasing your endurance. However eating a good meal before hand and a snack during one of your breaks may help you along the way.


----------



## mook jong man (Jul 30, 2008)

If you havent been doing any conditioning it's probably a bit late at this stage so just make sure you do a bit of carbo loading the night before maybe some spag bol and on the day try to stay well hydrated thats about all you can do.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 31, 2008)

I've said it before and I'll say it again... 99.999% of the problems and things we regret are because we said... "Yes" . 

You were *shamed* into doing this? 

Think about that for a moment. Really think about it.


----------



## kidswarrior (Jul 31, 2008)

Don't look at the clock. 

I once took a color belt test that lasted six hours--even stress fractured my foot with about 1/2 hour to go. But I didn't know any of that till later (we were told it'd be about three hours). With only two 30-second water breaks, still turned out fine. 

So don't build your own wall, either before or during. Let us know how it went!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 31, 2008)

Hydrate, get plenty of sleep, and do not worry about the test.  Go into the test knowing that you will do your best  and do what you can . Do not try to go past your limits of endurance or learning. Stay calm and enjoy the moment( even if it hurts).  This is but another step in learning


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 31, 2008)

Since you really feel you are not ready, take your name off the list. You admitted you  was shamed into it, so shame out of it.


----------



## stickarts (Jul 31, 2008)

Has your past training leading up to the test prepared you? At this point with the test being so near its tough to build up stamina too much by then. I would get lots of rest the day before and have a good breakfast (but not too soon before the test!)


----------



## Lynne (Jul 31, 2008)

I wish you the best of luck if you go through with it.

Personally, I would not test if it were me.  I would prepare months ahead by upping my endurance via intervals, jumping rope, squat thrusts, etc.  Also, one of my black belt classmates told me that hydration starts days before a long test.  It's not uncommon for people doing long tests to end up with salt rings around their mouths from dehydration regardless of hydration measures.

Are you sure water breaks are allowed?  During our 4-hour Il Gup pre-black-belt tests, neither water nor bathroom breaks are allowed.

This, of course, is for my Tang Soo Do school.  But I imagine any 4-hour test is going to be rough.

There is no shame in opting out of the test if you do not feel ready.  You compete with yourself, right?


----------



## girlbug2 (Jul 31, 2008)

stickarts said:


> Has your past training leading up to the test prepared you? At this point with the test being so near its tough to build up stamina too much by then. I would get lots of rest the day before and have a good breakfast (but not too soon before the test!)


 
After discussing my readiness with a few instructors I was told that I had been going long enough and training often enough that I would likely pass. 

My uncertainity stems from two things, 
1. It's freakin' four hours -- I have never exercised for four straight hours in my life! Maybe two, occasionally. My health is good and I am able to complete 95% of what is asked of the students in classes (excepting pushups, always had problems there -- I can only do the "girly" kind), but still.

2. While I am sure the curriculum has exposed me to each technique and drill at least a few times, they're all mixed up in my head at times...coming off of Kenpo, under the scenario of stress, I might revert to another system during the test. Originally I had hoped to have another 2 months or so to "straighten out" everything in my head. But then, maybe it's supposed to be instinctive, not "remembered".

Anyhow, I'm resigned to seeing what I've really learned in 4 months time.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 31, 2008)

girlbug2 said:


> After discussing my readiness with a few instructors I was told that I had been going long enough and training often enough that I would likely pass.
> 
> My uncertainity stems from two things,
> 1. It's freakin' four hours -- I have never exercised for four straight hours in my life! Maybe two, occasionally. My health is good and I am able to complete 95% of what is asked of the students in classes (excepting pushups, always had problems there -- I can only do the "girly" kind), but still.
> ...


 
Well then you need to get your mind in the right game and quit saying I have trouble here and there and just do it. One thing I hate is when people talk about what they can and cannot do, you see until the test is over you do not know. Best of luck and keep us posted.


----------



## kailat (Jul 31, 2008)

Originally Posted by *kidswarrior* 

 
_Don't look at the clock. 

I once took a color belt test that *lasted six hours*--even stress fractured my foot with about 1/2 hour to go. But I didn't know any of that till later (we were told it'd be about three hours). *With only two 30-second water breaks*, still turned out fine. 

So don't build your own wall, either before or during. Let us know how it went!_
What kind of f'ing idiots run tests like that?

What kind of even bigger f'ing idiots go along?

That is a perfect recipe for lasting injuries, and would be a solid reason for an injury lawsuit.

I'm so sick and tired of so-called instructors that do crap like that in the name of 'toughness'.


WOW pretty harsh statement there!!  I can asure you, when I was going up for my color belt test, my teacher made us earn our belts as well.   My Yellow belt test was every bit 4 hours long.   My blue belt was at least that 4hrs.  As was my other ranks up to Brown Belt.  Which was a grueling 8 hours to the "T"....  I earned my ranks when I went thru my tests..

 If those sound rough, then you would of hated going thru my black belt test which was a full 2 days.  10 hours testing, spent the night in the dojo and got up the next day and done 8 hours the next day.  Not to mention we full contact fought!  AND im not talking about sparring, im talking it was like what we see as "cage fighting" today..  We fought till we either caused the other to tap, or by K.O.   this was way back in the late 80's early 90's.  Before UFC and all that.   So yes, it may of been a little much, but then it was not unheard of.  TODAY's schools IMHO and humble opinion are soft comapared to the schools of yesterday.  LIABILITY Reasons im sure...


----------



## Lynne (Jul 31, 2008)

Lynne said:


> I wish you the best of luck if you go through with it.
> 
> Personally, I would not test if it were me. I would prepare months ahead by upping my endurance via intervals, jumping rope, squat thrusts, etc. Also, one of my black belt classmates told me that hydration starts days before a long test. It's not uncommon for people doing long tests to end up with salt rings around their mouths from dehydration regardless of hydration measures.
> 
> ...


 Just a clarification - the Il Gup evaluation is 6 hours, not 4.


----------



## Lynne (Jul 31, 2008)

girlbug2 said:


> After discussing my readiness with a few instructors I was told that I had been going long enough and training often enough that I would likely pass.
> 
> My uncertainity stems from two things,
> 1. It's freakin' four hours -- I have never exercised for four straight hours in my life! Maybe two, occasionally. My health is good and I am able to complete 95% of what is asked of the students in classes (excepting pushups, always had problems there -- I can only do the "girly" kind), but still.
> ...


 I bet you there will be a lot of people in your group who have never exercised 4 hours in a row!

I know your art is different than mine, but it isn't unusual for people to not pass in my school.  There is no shame in not passing at my school.  And it's not failing a test.  It's not passing.  If your instructors think you are ready, go for it!  For sure, it will be a growing experience.  Good luck


----------



## Brian King (Aug 1, 2008)

Pass or failure is not that important. What is important is that you learn a little more about yourself. Facing your fears (spiritual) and pushing your body (physical) and testing your knowledge (mental) are all great things and doing something that does all three at the same time can be a phenomenal tool and experience. Try to go in and pay attention no matter how tired you might be (many injuries happen doe to lack of attention and exhaustion) keep breathing, stay calm and do the best that you can from where you are at right now. Realize that you are not perfect but that if you do not feel sorry for yourself or love yourself too much that you can accomplish much more than you currently believe. 

One trick to help you get thru tough situations (I am thinking earthquakes, large fires, riots and such) is to find a person weaker or worse off that you are and to make it your mission to get them thru the ordeal. By doing so it forces you to remain calm, to think more clearly and to be strong and positive. It works for testings and long workouts and such as well.

Good luck
Brian King


----------



## morph4me (Aug 1, 2008)

You've been given alot of good advice. I'd like to add do you preperation, but don't worry about the outcome, deal with what happens as it happens and don't anticipate. It's a test, if you don't pass, you know what to expect the next time, if you do pass you'll have something to celebrate. Eeal with each part as it comes, don't watch the clock, and try to relax and enjoy yourself. Best of luck.


----------



## Jenna (Aug 1, 2008)

Agree with everyone so far..  I have only one other piece of simple advice I do not think was mentioned.. just to PACE yourself.. the old adrenaline / epinephrine will wear off quick once you get going and so take it modestly at first and build it up and step it up as you get more confident through the test   Oh I would also suggest nothing less than a full day's rest the day before.. do not worry bout last minute tweaking of techniques, they will be well locked in by then and on the day balance your sugars and hydration, not too much, not too little   All the cogs will work properly, your mind will see to it!  And all the very best of luck in your preparations and test 
Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## girlbug2 (Aug 1, 2008)

Brian said:


> One trick to help you get thru tough situations (I am thinking earthquakes, large fires, riots and such) is to find a person weaker or worse off that you are and to make it your mission to get them thru the ordeal. By doing so it forces you to remain calm, to think more clearly and to be strong and positive. It works for testings and long workouts and such as well.
> 
> Good luck
> Brian King


 
I will certainly put that piece of advice into practice tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 1, 2008)

Good advice so far and I have really nothing to add but I tend to look at things like this well like this

4 hours if 1/42 of a week and if you sleep 8 hours a day it is 1/28 of your waking week.

You can handle it because it is not really that long


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 1, 2008)

My Lau gradings were old-school, pretty like those described above.  I was much younger then and incredibly fit but that didn't help as the tests were just extended until you did reach your limit .

My iaido gradings are also several hours long and often involve working to a state where you think you can't do any more and then having to perform kata at a rapid pace or, worse still, a very slow pace.

What is being evaluated is your _actual_ level of understanding of the forms and your physical ability to execute them.

Until I went through it in my sword-art tho', I would've agreed with those who have expressed a feeling that it's somewhat needless for gradings to be so hard when we're not really training for the battlefield any more.  

However, when I went through kata with my arms so tired I could barely lift them and my hands so tired I thought I couldn't hold my sword and could still cut with power and accuracy ... that's when you know you have managed to learn technique and leave muscle behind .

Still, I shall remember to my dying day one grading seminar where we went back and forth across the dojo cutting to the rhythm of ich .. ni .. san .. shi etc.  Each time we got to _ju_ and sensei would turn us round with the call of _ich_ I groaned inside with the heartfelt prayer of "Please, Buddha, not again!" .  

It wasn't fun but that sense of pride as I performed kata with some semblance of skill afterwards overwhelmed all the aches and pains.


----------



## kidswarrior (Aug 1, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> You can handle it because it is not really that long


Good point. Put it in perspective.



			
				shesulsa said:
			
		

> A lengthy test like that is more about memory, fitness and mental training: what do you have left after everything else has left you? Do you quit or do you get up again and do one more jump spin kick? Do you say, "this is idiotic" and walk out or do you snap to, say "YES SIR!" and do it one more time?
> 
> "Just one more time ..." is what got me through the last hour or so of my test.


Long, long ago ('71), in a land far, far away (San Diego), I believe this is how some of us got through boot camp. The torturers there were _PRO's _at tearing you down to build you up. Course, I was 19 (gawd), and the attrition was awful (close to 50%). And there was no redo if you failed most sections. You were out of the 'art' (service) completely with a less than Honorable Discharge--for life. And that prety much skewed job prospects, etc. for ever and ever.

So, I'm hoping that bit of ancient history adds even a sliver more to the perspective into which you can put this four hours (or whatever) of your life.


----------



## KELLYG (Aug 1, 2008)

What has helped me in the past is to think about the one thing that you are doing now.  Example if doing front kick, do front kick as if it is the first one that you'll do and its the last one that you will do.  Try to stay in the moment don't worry about time the test will last as long as the Master wants to last.  In my humble opinion I have never been ready for a test even though I have trained months/years in advance.  There will always be something that you could-a/would-a/should-a done.  If your Master thinks you are ready then you are.  Get plenty of rest hydrate and carb load if you can.  Good luck and remember to have fun.  This is your time to shine!!!!


----------



## shihansmurf (Aug 1, 2008)

Do well.
Best wishes on the grading.

Mark


----------



## girlbug2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Well apparently in MA test speak, 4 hours actually means 5.


Geez I am wiped. I think I did well, but memories of a badly exceuted punch or kick are coming back to haunt me already. Once I was so exhausted and frustrated with my performance during a punching drill that tears welled up in my eyes and almost spilled over. OTOH my face was so red and sweaty that I dont' think anybody would have noticed.

So who knows. We will all find out how we did on Friday next week. It's show up and either get your belt or not. And believe me, the thought of not passing after all that makes me want to cry right now.

The good news is that yes, I did put my fears about testing to rest and I also did learn a lot about the areas I need to work on more. Therefore it was time well spent.

Thanks to you all for your support and advice. I will update this thread next Saturday to let you know the outcome.


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 2, 2008)

We look forward to it.  Belt or no, it makes no difference to the experience you have gained.  The grade is not the person and it certainly is not the art.  

They're somewhat useful markers along the road that let us see how far we've come; they are not the road.

If it turns out that way, don't let not gaining one flag stop your journey on the road.  I know one sensei whose been up for his godan (Kendo) more than once and is looking forward to trying again.


----------



## Lynne (Aug 2, 2008)

Yay for you, girlbug.  I can't even begin to say how proud I am of you.  Look forward to your post next Saturday.


----------



## morph4me (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm glad you had a good experience and learned what you need work on, that and the mental toughness that got you through the test is what the test was all about. Whether you pass or not you've learned something about yourself, and you won't be as worried next time, because you've already done it once.  Congratulations on getting through the test, you should be very proud of yourself for getting past this milestone. I'm looking forward to hearing the results.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 3, 2008)

as with those above I say Congradulations on gettin gthrough the test.

They are also correct in saying pass or not the important thing is you did do the test and did your best. I am sure you have learned a little more about yourslef from doing so.

We all want to hear that you passed


----------



## Kacey (Aug 3, 2008)

Now you know you _can_ - that may be more important than anything else you learned for or through this experience.  Congratulations on your achievement!


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 3, 2008)

That is awesome. All things said, done, weighed and controverted ... you did it and no one - NO ONE - will ever be able to take that from you.

YOU ROCK!!!

artyon:


----------



## girlbug2 (Aug 9, 2008)

Well everybody...I passed!!!!:boing1:

Now I am a Level Two student. My partner (who had a pulled rib muscle btw) also passed the test, which was great to hear because she has become a good friend.

Later this week our scores will be available to us so we can see where to work on improving. I am absolutely psyched about this. Now it feels like anything's possible.

Thanks to everybody who advised me in this thread. Drinks on me at the Urusai Bar & Grill!:cheers:


----------



## kidswarrior (Aug 9, 2008)

girlbug2 said:


> Well everybody...I passed!!!!:boing1:
> 
> Now I am a Level Two student. My partner (who had a pulled rib muscle btw) also passed the test, which was great to hear because she has become a good friend.
> 
> ...


*CONGRATULATIONS!!

:bangahead: artyon: :bangahead:
*​


----------



## morph4me (Aug 9, 2008)

Congratulations, that's awesome. :highfive: artyon:


----------



## Lynne (Aug 9, 2008)

Congratulations, girlbug!   

I think it's so cool that you get to see your scores.


----------



## Kacey (Aug 9, 2008)

girlbug2 said:


> Well everybody...I passed!!!!:boing1:
> 
> Now I am a Level Two student. My partner (who had a pulled rib muscle btw) also passed the test, which was great to hear because she has become a good friend.
> 
> ...



Congratulations!!!! 
artyon: :cheers: :highfive:​


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 9, 2008)

girlbug2 said:


> Well everybody...I passed!!!!:boing1:
> 
> Now I am a Level Two student. My partner (who had a pulled rib muscle btw) also passed the test, which was great to hear because she has become a good friend.
> 
> ...


 

Thanks and make mine a double.


----------



## Brian King (Aug 9, 2008)

Girlbug2
Congratulations on passing your test. 

An interesting learning tool is to go to your grader and ask for four examples of your performance. Two things that you did not do as well as you might have, specific things that need some work (you may already have some ideas but it is good to get a different perspective) and just as important two things that you did better than expected.

Too many people focus only on what they did poorly and that creates bad habits and tension. Others focus only on what they did well and that also sets up bad habits and tension. It is important to know and learn to recognize our weaknesses and our strengths not only so that we can improve ourselves but also that we can recognize strengths and weaknesses in others as well. Having the specific areas pointed out and recognized can give you added focus during your training

Again congratulations
Regards
Brian King


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 9, 2008)

*Congratulations!!!! 
*


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 9, 2008)

I know it's lame to quote yourself, but ...



shesulsa said:


> That is awesome. All things said, done, weighed and controverted ... you did it and no one - NO ONE - will ever be able to take that from you.
> 
> YOU ROCK!!!
> 
> artyon:



_*WOO HOO!!!*_​


----------

